# [EVDL] Prius with extended NiMH pack.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I saw a Prius at the beginning of the month using a large NiMH pack that had a 20 mile or so electric only range. It was hacked to allow plug in charging & higher electric only speed. The standard pack was removed. This is what the Prius should have been in the first place. Will be in the future????? Lawrence Rhodes.....

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We are working on a Prius Conversion this week with a LiFePO4 pack which
will give the Prius a 50 Mile Extended Range. This is exactly what the
Prius should have always been but now gives us the opportunity to push the
envelope and let everyone see that EVs are real and in this case the best of
both worlds. You can have all your local driving done in EV only mode and
then if you want to drive outside your 50 mile range, the gas engine kicks
in. No Pusher Needed or Genset on the back and surprise, surprise, better
stated mileage than the Volt!! 


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS






-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Monday, February 22, 2010 8:19 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Prius with extended NiMH pack.

I saw a Prius at the beginning of the month using a large NiMH pack that had
a 20 mile or so electric only range. It was hacked to allow plug in
charging & higher electric only speed. The standard pack was removed. This
is what the Prius should have been in the first place. Will be in the
future????? Lawrence Rhodes.....

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is a noble effort, but I wonder how suitable the Prius electric 
drive train is to running on 100% electric for the first 50 miles. Is 
it really powerful enough to run at 55-75 MPH on the highway all on 
its electric motor without overheating. It was designed to be an 
assist motor, not for 100% duty cycle. Your really taking a hybrid 
drive train that is meant to be run in parallel and running it in 
series. Sure you can hack the computer and tell the engine not to 
come on, but will that shorten the life of the motor and electronics? 
I would proceed with caution, and do some temperature monitoring of 
the winding and power electronics before committing to this.

Hey at worst, you could have it handle all the low speed driving up to 
say 30-40 MPH and then have it assist the engine at higher speeds...




> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> 
> > We are working on a Prius Conversion this week with a LiFePO4 pack
> > which
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger,

The modification of the Prius involves allowing the driver to switch between
total EV mode, Blended Mode (taking advantage of the 10kw extra battery
pack) and normal Prius mode. This allows the Prius to drive in EV mode up
to 53 mph which it is limited to so it will not over heat or go faster than
that preset mph. We have NOT looked into installing a different EV motor at
this point to allow highway speeds as the economics of that don't really
work very well. It pushes the total conversion cost too high in my opinion
but it someone wanted to invest in a project like that we could look into
it.

At 75 miles per hour you are really just burning gas even in a stock Prius.
Blended mode is best for rush hour highway driving as it will enable the car
to use the extra batteries in traffic (which we have a lot of in Northern
New Jersey) and if traffic permitting, take the car back up to 65mph (don't
want to get the outrageously priced speeding tickets in NJ).

All in all, this is an excellent start for many people to get into the idea
of having an Electric. The stock Prius battery is only a 1kw pack and if
the gas engine is removed might take the car 2 miles if you are lucky.

I put a little commercial together here.....

http://www.youtube.com/user/RocketMaker10000 


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS







-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Roger Heuckeroth
Sent: Monday, February 22, 2010 9:58 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius with extended NiMH pack.

That is a noble effort, but I wonder how suitable the Prius electric 
drive train is to running on 100% electric for the first 50 miles. Is 
it really powerful enough to run at 55-75 MPH on the highway all on 
its electric motor without overheating. It was designed to be an 
assist motor, not for 100% duty cycle. Your really taking a hybrid 
drive train that is meant to be run in parallel and running it in 
series. Sure you can hack the computer and tell the engine not to 
come on, but will that shorten the life of the motor and electronics? 
I would proceed with caution, and do some temperature monitoring of 
the winding and power electronics before committing to this.

Hey at worst, you could have it handle all the low speed driving up to 
say 30-40 MPH and then have it assist the engine at higher speeds...




> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> 
> > We are working on a Prius Conversion this week with a LiFePO4 pack
> > which
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I wondered about that. Technically when the Prius goes into regen mode 
the motor is "working" just as hard, with the power going back into the 
pack. I'm not sure how high the regen limit is set, but I have seen my 
Prizm dump 120 amps into the pack at 340 volts when coming down a mountain.

Speaking of which, is the Prius braking totally "by wire"? The Prizm has 
a pot on the brake pedal which turns on regen as you press down. However 
if the Dolphin ever failed you would still be pressing down to get 
mechanical brakes.

Chris




> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > That is a noble effort, but I wonder how suitable the Prius electric
> > drive train is to running on 100% electric for the first 50 miles. Is
> > it really powerful enough to run at 55-75 MPH on the highway all on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Christopher Zach <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Speaking of which, is the Prius braking totally "by wire"?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I THINK Roger has a point, here? As the Gen ONE Prei have a rather wimpy E 
drive train, anyhow. The Gen 2's have a bigger motor, etc.THIS I've been 
TOLD, anyhow? Larence PROBABLY saw Ron Gremban's Plug in Prius? HE put in a 
BIGGER battery , getting rid of the stock one the car was born with. Did it 
say "Calcars" anywhere on it? He put the batteries in last summer at 
Luscious Garage in SF, Cal, a Prius specialty garage. Haven't heard much, 
since, no news is good news?? IF the car will actually GO 100 miles on a 
charge?? IF you don't mind driving like Grandma so the engine stays 
asleep?That was MY only objection to the whole plug in crowd's mantra 
anyhow. But Plug in Prei are training wheels for REAL EV's that kick the gas 
habit, altogether.

The Volt is just another hybrid offering, anyhow? GM COULDA sidestepped 
the whole development thing by fitting EV-1's with a small genny? that WE 
EVer's coulda taken OUT for most of our driving, retrofit for yur yearly 
Trans-con road trip?

Well, the Plug it in crowd are betting on how GOOD the Prius is as an 
ELECTRIC car, anyhow? WITH a damn heavy engine, motor setup, under the hood!

Seeya

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 22, 2010 9:58 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius with extended NiMH pack.


> That is a noble effort, but I wonder how suitable the Prius electric
> drive train is to running on 100% electric for the first 50 miles. Is
> it really powerful enough to run at 55-75 MPH on the highway all on
> its electric motor without overheating. It was designed to be an
> assist motor, not for 100% duty cycle. Your really taking a hybrid
> drive train that is meant to be run in parallel and running it in
> series. Sure you can hack the computer and tell the engine not to
> come on, but will that shorten the life of the motor and electronics?
> I would proceed with caution, and do some temperature monitoring of
> the winding and power electronics before committing to this.
>
> Hey at worst, you could have it handle all the low speed driving up to
> say 30-40 MPH and then have it assist the engine at higher speeds...
>
>
>


> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> >
> >> We are working on a Prius Conversion this week with a LiFePO4 pack
> >> which
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wasn't there a Mini conversion with wheel motors that had no
mechanical brakes? I thought it was a prototype over in Europe. Maybe
in the last couple of years?

Dave Cover



> Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On Mon, Feb 22, 2010 at 3:24 PM, Christopher Zach <[email protected]> wr=
> ote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Speaking of which, is the Prius braking totally "by wire"?

No, there are real brakes....but the first part of pedal travel
activates regen. In those rare times when brakes are
needed (when I had no idea there would be a red light ,
I like to brake gently to stay out of "Convert motion to heat" device.

Panic stops are strictly mechanical (except for the ABS .

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Wasn't there a Mini conversion with wheel motors that had no
> > mechanical brakes? I thought it was a prototype over in Europe. Maybe
> > in the last couple of years?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Evan, first of all I agree with you on that, but there is a lot of 
precedent that has already been set. Most modern planes are all fly 
by wire. Many new accelerator pedals are wired. BMW is experimenting 
with steer by wire. So, things are headed in that direction of 
eliminating mechanical linkages. I guess until the first accident 
followed by a major law suit.




> Evan Tuer wrote:
> 
> > On Mon, Feb 22, 2010 at 3:58 PM, dave cover <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>>> Speaking of which, is the Prius braking totally "by wire"?

>> I doubt that such a thing would be legal for road cars, anywhere in
>> the world. So no 

I drove a 1902 Baker Electric. It had no mechanical brakes; only 
electric braking. Though it did have a mechanical parking brake.

-- 
Lee A. Hart | Ring the bells that still can ring
814 8th Ave N | Forget the perfect offering
Sartell MN 56377	| There is a crack in everything
leeahart earthlink.net	| That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > >>> Speaking of which, is the Prius braking totally "by wire"?
> >
> ...


----------

